# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Business Science, AI-powered analytics, Tableau Software, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tableau Software, Inc.

tableau.com/solutions/ai-analytics#tableau-business-science

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Tableau Business Science | A new class of AI-powered analytics

Mar 23, 2021




> Tableau Business Science brings powerful data science capabilities to business people. Now you can make smarter decisions faster with AI-powered predictions and insights, what-if scenario planning, guided model building, and other data science techniques—all with clicks, not code.

----------


## Airicist

"What is Tableau Business Science?"

by Andrew Beers
March 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist

WHITEPAPER

"Introducing Tableau Business Science"
Tableau is bringing powerful data science capabilities to business people

by Andrew Beers

----------


## Airicist

"Tableau Business Science Brings Powerful Data Science Capabilities to Business People"

March 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Time to insight over precision - Tableau brings ‘data science’ to business users"

by Derek du Preez
March 29, 2021

----------

